# I have a IH 3414 or 3444 and I'm in the middle of changing the oil



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

My question is, is there a plate not more than 1/4 to 1/2 inch above the drain plug inside the pan on the BD154 diesel engine? I've never drained oil on an engine that had something like that. I'm just worried that something has broken loose in the pan and I'll have to drop the pan to fix it.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy Desertsilver, welcome to the tractor forum.

You may be seeing the oil pump suction screen, which is positioned close to bottom of the oil pan. Attached is a diagram of a BC144 engine oil pump which should be similar to your BD154 engine.


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

That's a possibility and probably what it is. Thanks. The main reason I asked is because there is this big drain plug but the oil drains very slow because of the restriction.


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

Another question? Does anybody have an exploded view of the oil filter canister? As you can probably tell this is the first time I've changed the oil on this beasty and looking at the parts that came out of the canister I don't think it was working just by passing the filter.


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

Figured out that the piece below the filter but above the spring is missing. I made a replacement out of a rubber piece I had. Not only does it center and plug the opening in the filter it also seals around the middle bolt the holds everything together.


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, the continuing drama of the oil filter! Installed it back on the tractor, started it up and there went about a quart and a half of new diesel oil. CRAP!! Fought with it a couple of more times and finally removed the whole thing. Cleaned it all up sparkling clean then installed the o ring into the piece (don't know what it's called) that bolts to the engine. Then I very carefully installed the filter canister making sure it's not crooked or off center. Had cleaned the gasket surfaces off clean then put some high quality silicone seal on both surfaces. Threaded it up thru between the frame and the engine and bolted it back on the engine. Letting the seal setup before I start it so should know tomorrow. I will be replacing the whole filter unit with one with a spin on filter next time I need to change the oil.


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

Here's the exploded view of the oil filter. The part that's missing is number 8


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

Well the silicone seal didn't hold so I made a gasket out of some felpro gasket material and was successful. No more leaks.


----------



## willys55 (Oct 13, 2016)

is there a description page that goes with the diagram to tell you what part number 8 is?


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

Unfortunately no. It was on a venders page showing the part that was circled. All I've found is complete oil filter housings for the beast. No individual parts or gaskets. That's why for the next oil change I'm going to install a spin on filter conversion.


----------



## DesertSilver (Apr 10, 2017)

Well, the gasket I made didn't hold up and started leaking. It's the gasket that seals between the filter base and the engine block. Anybody know where I can buy one?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I think it's time to consider cutting your losses and install a spin-on filter kit. 

If you want to pursue repair of the old filter system, there are several salvage yards that have IH 3414's. Check the 'dismantled machine' section of tractorhouse.com


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

NAPA filter cartridges for canister type filters used to come with new bolt and housing gaskets, so might try them.

Yesterday's Tractor Company can sell you the entire housing (base and canister with gaskets) for $45.63 plus freight, and you can continue to fight with messy canister filter changes. Or, take the excellent advice from Sixbales and buy the conversion kit for the spin on filter for $38.10 and freight and avoid the pleasure of oil drooling with every filter change.


----------



## Chris IH 3444 (Dec 30, 2018)

Does anyone have a exploded view of the hydraulic filter housing on 3 4 4 4 backhoe


----------

